# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the Month for February 2015

## Paul

Enter your photos here (*please only 1 per member per month*!) to get your photo and your name on the cover of the website as the photo of the month for February! Please only enter a photo you own! Please also tell us what type of frog or toad is in the photo. Artwork is not considered a photograph, even if it is prepared from a photo - please no collages or modifications from the original photo beyond overall color/contrast correction, sharpness, basic touch-ups (e.g. dust removal), etc.

Good luck!

----------


## Vivariums In The Mist

One of our new "Vulture Points"

----------


## Ryan

Took this one at the Aquarium  :Smile:  I Think its a Clown tree frog (?)

----------


## Paul

Dendrobates Tinctorius Citronella

----------


## Gwen

3 grey tree frogs

----------


## Chelspaz

Gray Tree Frog

----------


## Lithrua

Red Eyed Tree Frog named Diablito

----------


## sshuman

What steps do you take to post a photo for consideration? I've never been able to figure that out. Thanks.

----------


## Paul

There is a button along the top of the reply window that will allow you to either upload your photo to the forum directly or you can choose the "From URL" tab in the photo upload tool and post the photo on facebook or Photobucket or a similar service and then copy the photos URL and paste it into that window.

----------


## Amy

My beautiful fat Paddy - Hyla Versicolor

----------


## Kickinwing

Bowser & Johnny Bravo - Fire Belly Toads

----------


## irThumper

Our newest White's tree frog, Lucy, showing off her beautiful blue eyes 
(and her little bruised nose from shipping. Poor baby!)

----------


## Lynn

Wow .....beautiful photos !!!!

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Paul

Couple more days till the poll closes Get those pictures in before the end of the month cut off!!

----------

